

Ask HN: An HN idea exchange?  - icey

I bet lots of us have a ton of ideas that we think are pretty good but don't have the time to build and develop.<p>If you've got some good ideas that you don't mind giving away, post them here. If you see an idea you would like to build, it would be cool if you mentioned it in the thread; that way like-minded people who might otherwise not meet have a chance to work with each other.
======
icey
I'll get started with a couple of ideas of my own:

1\. A site where a developer can do some basic domain modeling, select a
database type, programming language and framework, and the site will generate
a compressed file (zip or tar) that contains the wired up site with all the
basic CRUD forms. Premium options could include authentication being built in
to the apps, or reporting suites, or all sorts of extra features.

2\. A better way to find breaking news that actually has significance. The big
news sites have decided that celebrity divorces are equally as important as
earthquakes that cause massive casualties, so following breaking news through
them has become an enormous waste of time. Find a way to determine if breaking
news is actually news by way of real-time search through things like twitter.
Make it configurable so that users can specify what sort of news categories
they're interested in (finance, world news, US news, politics, etc).

~~~
FreeRadical
Is number two solved by BNO news?

~~~
icey
It looks like it may be; is there a way for an ordinary citizen to get alerts
via Twitter or email?

------
og1
OK here's one that I was thinking of. A hardware compatibility website that
lists replacement products, specifically outdated ones that were replaced by
newer versions. Some context, about a month ago I was trying to replace a
broken garage door opener for a sear's garage door. Well, the Sears line is no
longer available and now it is Craftsman. I asked an employee if the new
craftsman opener it would be functional, but it was ultimately left up to a
crapshoot on if it would work or not. Something like this would be useful for
me.

------
pjharrin
I think online job sites suck and there has to be a better way. Linkedin is
doing a better job, but it doesn't seem to have cracked the puzzle just yet.
The job postings on HN are a great example, need to figure a way to transfer
the networking/community aspect along with the up/down review aspect for jobs
and job seekers. Anyone else interested in discussing the idea further, msg me
at pjharrin [at] gmail . c0m

------
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=798009>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=848186>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1120629>

~~~
icey
Thanks - your post today was actually what made me think about posting this :D

------
RiderOfGiraffes
You're asking for a Hacker News version of this:

<http://www.halfbakery.com/>

<http://www.halfbakery.com/category/Computer>

~~~
icey
The problem I have with halfbakery is that a significant portion of the ideas
are there as ideas that people thought were funny and submitted for a laugh;
not so much ideas that people thought could actually turn into something
bigger.

